# .htaccess redirect



## Eosexperience (7. September 2011)

Hey!

Ich komm mit .htaccess leider nicht zurecht und hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen!

Ich habe *3 Domains* registriert wie folgt:
domain.at
domain.de
domain.com

*Tatsächlich* soll aber nur domain.com verwendet werden wie folgt:
http://www.domain.com/de/
http://www.domain.com/en/

Daher benötige ich *folgende Weiterleitungen*:
domain.at  --> http://www.domain.com
domain.de --> http://www.domain.com

Weiters soll auf /de weitergeleitet werden:
http://www.domain.com --> http://www.domain.com/de/

*Zusammenfassend sollen alle folgenden URLs:*

domain.at
http://www.domain.at
domain.de
http://www.domain.de
domain.com
http://www.domain.com

auf http://www.domain.com/de weitergeleitet werden.

Eine einfache Weiterleitung bekomme ich hin wie folgt:

```
RewriteEngine on
Options +FollowSymlinks 
RewriteBase /

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^design-repository.com [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.design-repository.com/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Jedoch wenn ich versuche auf http://www.domain.com/de weiterzuleiten wächst die URL bei jedem Reload der Seite um ein weiteres "/de" und endet irgendwann mit:
*http://www.domain.com/de/de/de/de/de/de/de/de/de/de/de/de* usw.

Ich wäre total glücklich über eine Lösung bei der jede auf domain.at und domain.de gesuchte Datei umgeleitet wird auf eben dieselbe Datei unter http://www.domain.com/de.

Ebenso sollte es mit Subdomains funktionieren.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie das am sinnvollsten zu realisieren ist?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## dgfx (8. September 2011)

hallo,
bei deinem domain anbieter kannst du immer einstellen wie das weiter geleitet wrden soll dort stellst du halt pro domain immer ein das er auf "www.domain.com/de" gehen soll wenn man "www.domain.de" eingibt. Ich schau gleich nochmal nach wie die funktion richtig heißt bei den meisten anbietern.


MfG. Dgfx

///Edit

Header-Redirect heißt es oder auch offene Weiterleitung


----------



## Eosexperience (9. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! =)

Eine solche Weiterleitung habe ich mir von meinem Provider einrichten lassen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass diese ausschließlich für http funktioniert, nicht aber für https, und dass subdomains nicht weitergeleitet werden.

Daher habe ich beschlossen, das manuell mittels htaccess zu machen - leider schaffe ich es aber nicht. ^^


----------

